# 3QP file Conversion



## PiTCH BLAK (Aug 16, 2004)

I recently got a Nokia 6230, and recorded a whole lot of drunken antics on its video camera. With a connectivity cable I downloaded the videos to the computer, which can be viewed using Nokia PC Suite.

However, Windows Media Player 10 can't view them, and I'm guessing other big-name players cant either. So I figure I gotta convert them from 3GP files to something else if I want to send them to friends.

I downloaded ImTOO encoder & Xilisoft Converter (which are exactly alike), which either didnt play video or screwed the conversion up. The closest thing I got was video with an increasing sound delay.

Latest program downloaded was AVS, which pretty much had the sound delay nomatter what format the 3GPs were converted too.

Can anyone recommend a program that wont create this delay, or just tell me what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## cheis (May 11, 2005)

From what i have read The latest Quicktime is able to play those files. As well as well as real player should be able to play them as well.

Edit* I was just told that using the K-Lite CMega Codec Pack will help as well. Not sure where to get the pack but i am told by a friend that is what he sued and it worked.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

K-Kite Mega Codec Pack

Its the direct link to the file so it should give you a download dialog box.


----------

